

Moller Skycar to finally crash and burn? - petesalty
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/23/moller_on_the_ropes/

======
msie
Finally! Finally? I'm getting tired of hearing "news" about the Moller Skycar.

Also, I used to be excited about flying cars until I noticed all the bad
drivers of non-flying cars.

